

Falciani's Swissleaks – The Great Bank Data Robbery - UserRights
http://falciani-info.arte.tv/

======
UserRights
This is not only an interesting story, it is also great design to explore!
From all the story-telling hybrid web experiments I have seen over the last
years I feel the arte guys and girls are very close to an optimal mix. What do
you think? Enjoy!

